# LED Video Screen Rental



## DamagePlanProductions (May 18, 2011)

Has anyone brought in LED video screens like govision? If so how was your experience, what rental house did you use and rate! We are looking to bring in LED video screens to our theater but we need to cut through ALOT of light. Projection screens don't seem like an option because of light spill. 


Thanks!

-Nate


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 18, 2011)

I would contact VER in your area: 3810 N Carnation Street, Franklin Park, IL 60131 PH: 847-671-4966
FX: 847-671-4936

[email protected]

There may be other rental houses, but I have had luck with VER in multiple cities.


----------



## metti (May 18, 2011)

I have rented Martin LC2140 panels from a local lighting rental house (Port Lighting). I remember that by the time delivery and the processors were added in it worked out to something like $1k per panel for a 1 week rental. One important thing to keep in mind with LED screens in theatre is the pixel pitch. Unlike stadium and other large venue applications where the viewing distance is sufficiently far that the pixels readily blend into a cohesive image, the viewing distances in theatres are often significant smaller and it can become a serious problem where much of the audience sees an image that is impractically pixelated in appearance. Have you considered merely using a very bright projector or multiple very bright projectors stacked and aligned? 10-20k+ lumen projectors are frequently used with stage lighting and if the lights aren't focused directly on the projection surface too much this is usually pretty effective. A couple of stacked Roadie HD+35ks would be able to cut through some pretty serious ambient light.


----------

